# My Atomic is now out of business



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello, fellow modelers. It grieves me to be the bearer of bad news, but My Atomic is now on the way out of our beloved hobby. I called them last week, and I've been informed that they are no longer going to be selling anything EVER AGAIN!!!  I bought from them on ebay one time, and I hoped to do more business with them since they're located in my hometown, but it was never meant to be......


~ Dyonisis


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear it. I ordered from them once and had planned to order much more from them. Bad news indeed.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

machgo said:


> I'm sorry to hear it. I ordered from them once and had planned to order much more from them. Bad news indeed.


Seconded. I bought from them 5 times and too was planning a bunch more. They had GREAT service, excellent prices and free shipping over $25.

Any word on what happened?


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I think the owner died.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well,that explains why I could not contact them by email and phone. I too bought from them. I am REALLY gonna miss that over $25 shipping thing. Mega should do that. Bummer!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, it is a shame. I wish they would've stayed around a little longer - at least until I got to take advantage of their other offerings before they closed their doors forever.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Spockr said:


> Seconded. I bought from them 5 times and too was planning a bunch more. They had GREAT service, excellent prices and free shipping over $25.
> 
> Any word on what happened?


 
Probably the free shipping over 25.00! I was gonna order from them a couple weeks back and saw most everything listed as OOS. Then somebody posted on a board I visit asking if something was up.

Seriously. If one of us deal seekers bought a 30.00 kit and they shipped for free, what kind of profit margin did they survive on?
I sell kits from my collection and I got news. Shipping aint cheap and some destinations it is down right obscene!

Sorry to see them go...

Max Bryant


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah,I thought about how they made $$ too. They sent me an email after my 2nd order,and asked me how satisfied I was. I was very satisfied,who would'nt be with such a deal on shipping. Too good to last apparently.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Darn it, I bought Evergreen styrene sheets and plastic beams from them, and had planned on buying more. Now I'm gonna have to find another source for the Evergreen stuff. Shame to hear they're gone. 

Sean


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

SJF said:


> Darn it, I bought Evergreen styrene sheets and plastic beams from them, and had planned on buying more. Now I'm gonna have to find another source for the Evergreen stuff. Shame to hear they're gone.
> 
> Sean


Try Internet Hobbies Online Hobbyshop, they carry the full line of Evergreen products.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Got it. Thanks!

Sean


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Man...!! that bites the big one, was doing all or most my bussiness with them as there is nothing in my town, they were great to order from. they went the extra mile to make sure your purchase was a good experience,
Gonna miss them, and the 25$ order w/free s/h wasnt bad either....


----------



## BLUESTAR502 (Jun 4, 2010)

Built The Famous "bluestar" From All The Parts I Got From My Atomic Take A Look At My Pictures


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*My Atomic*

Hello sorry to hear about the owner our prayers go to his family. Free shipping over 25.00 is not good business we always wondered how they did it. Hopefully they paid all the bills with distributors and manufacturers before they went out. We offer many shipping options on the webiste and we also stock the complete evergreen line of styrene and other products. Shipping cost costs are going Up UOS another 5% in January. The post office is re- organizing, what this means is more costs to you and us. On our site you can buy light weight items and ship them for as little as 2.00. For 8.95 order as much as you like go over 250.00 and it is free. US Only. 
http://www.Megahobby.com


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...how sad. I enjoyed their business (below retail prices, no sales tax, free shipping). I would buy in bulk when multiple kits came on the market.


----------

